# SUPER PI scores



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

Just got super pi and decided to run it at the CPU/MEM stock speeds

Edit: can't upload image

the time for the 16K was of 00.279s
and for the 32K was of 00.718s

Is this a good result for a AMD 3000+ at 1800mhz?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

One thing to note about "Std." version of SuperPI:

It's a SINGLE-THREADED program, & will NOT fully extoll the abilities/virtues present/inherent in DualCore/SMP/HyperThreaded CPU bearing systems!

(Keep this in mind)

IIRC, there IS a way to "rig" the std. model to fully exploit the virtues of SuperPi std. build, but I cannot recall the specifics needed though... sorry on that account/note!

Could I think of a "rig job"? Sure - when you start 1 instance of it?? Using taskmgr.exe to set its affinity to a particular CPU core prior to starting the test will do it... you would run 2 instances of the single thread model of it this way, 1 to each core...



* There IS a version that IS "multi-threaded" designed, & thus, inherently SMP/DualCore ready & capable coded, but, on a single CPU machine? 

ALSO, do keep THIS point in mind as well:

Technically, single threaded code RUNS FASTER, & has less overheads in the process scheduler than multithreaded code would, on a SINGLE cpu system (single core that is). The single threaded model will be the "Best/Better" performer on a single core system!

(InfraRed I am fairly certain, has D/L links for that model... name of file is: SuperPi 2004 (download filename = sp2004exe_20060405.cab) iirc! Double-Check w/ InfraRed)

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

i used the one on the TPU download section, i have a single core cpu, so i think it works fine, what i want is to compare times on AMD cpu's, but thanks for the advice


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

50s stock  41s w/ oc      -1m
.343s stock .282s w/ oc  -16k
.718s stock .594s w/ oc  -32k

for a64 3000+ (s754) 
2ghz stock ram timings 2.5-2-2-6 1T ddr2100 266mhz
2.44ghz oc ram timings 2.5-2-2-6 1T ddr2100 326.6mhz


----------



## dccool879 (Aug 3, 2006)

my amd 3000+ @ 2.6 ghz is 35 sec for 1M, not sure what it is stock


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2006)

heres my pi score-


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

P4 640 @ 4.88ghz = 27.000 superpi 

memory 1:1, 650mhz 4-4-4-9

I can do better still when i get some better memory. My target is 26s


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

for 1m at stock speeds it took 52.9
Pretty good times Infrared, how much did it do at 5.0?


----------



## infrared (Aug 3, 2006)

5ghz isn't stable


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

with an overclock it does 35,4 s in 1M, a 17 seconds increase


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 3, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=109515


----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice overclock and nice CPU, i want one too  
It's yours?


----------



## magibeg (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, i just find it funny a low end conroe just beat the crap out of everyones scores  (yes i realize it is overclocked but still!)


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 3, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Nice overclock and nice CPU, i want one too
> It's yours?



Thanks, and yes it is mine.  Look here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14404



			
				magibeg said:
			
		

> lol, i just find it funny a low end conroe just beat the crap out of everyones scores  (yes i realize it is overclocked but still!)



This isnt even close to what these guys are doing:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=106685&page=2


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 3, 2006)

*Well, single-threaded or not (DualCore user here) I gave it a go, w/ diff. builds too*

I took this test, single-threaded code or not (see my first post in regards to my thoughts on that), & used the "stock/oem" model 1.4, & ones also geared to speed up its calculations via the SSE2 &/or SSE3 instruction sets for floating point calculations.

Here are my results:

*Super-Pi 1.4 stock/oem model:*






*Super-Pi 1.4 SSE2 enhanced model:*






*Super-Pi 1.4 SSE3 enhanced model:*








* Oddly, though the SSE2 &/or SSE3 enhanced models in theory OUGHT TO HELP imo, more than they did? 

Well - I don't see radical increases, yes some (small) but nothing "mind-blowing" either, about 1.1 seconds diff.!

APK

P.S.=> I kept it @ the 1M calculations mark/19 iterations... & MAN!

You guys have some FAST machines boy... whew! apk


----------



## cdawall (Aug 3, 2006)

well you all still beat my crummy best of 41s though i am going to try super pi at 2.5ghz


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Aug 3, 2006)

see below


----------



## Lekamies (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## pt (Aug 3, 2006)

Lekamies said:
			
		

>



What cooling are you using on your 3000?


----------



## dccool879 (Aug 4, 2006)

is it safe to go to 1.7 volts on the 3000+???


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

dccool879 said:
			
		

> is it safe to go to 1.7 volts on the 3000+???



if you have proper cooling you can go higher than 1.7


----------



## dccool879 (Aug 4, 2006)

i thought it was rule of thumb that over 1.6 starts to reduce ur cpu's life


----------



## Lekamies (Aug 4, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> What cooling are you using on your 3000?



Watercooling like this(only pump is different), Idle temp 26-28c and 100% cpu usage 36-40c (after over 9 hour divx packing temp was 42c)

over 10 months it has been 1,7v 24/7 without problems


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2006)

well i still have a stock amd hsf run at a little over 1.7v and the highest temp i have seen was 55C so you should be plenty safe at 1.7v just dont try what i got witha stock hsf you will toast your s939


----------



## Boneface (Aug 4, 2006)

heres mine at 38s at 1m


----------



## infrared (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice one


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 4, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=109515




we just got fkin oWned


----------



## pt (Aug 4, 2006)

Damn conroe :shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2006)

loverly conroe.


----------



## infrared (Aug 4, 2006)

dammit... got pwned again


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm at40s, boooo

btw i really like your xp theme/skin or whatever it is boneface

what is it?

i'll try getting mine sub 40, no need to post right now


----------



## Boneface (Aug 4, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> i'm at40s, boooo
> 
> btw i really like your xp theme/skin or whatever it is boneface
> 
> ...




its from a thing called Tune-up utilities everyone in my clan uses it... http://www.coreclan.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=6


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:
			
		

> i'm at40s, boooo
> 
> btw i really like your xp theme/skin or whatever it is boneface
> 
> ...




lol me too i cannot get lower than 41s but that is the rams fault when i get a gig of ddr400 (2x512) vs. the 512 of ddr266 ill prob get about 37s with the right ram


----------



## _33 (Aug 4, 2006)

This now is the best scores I can publish for now with my Kingston valueram (1M and 2M):


----------



## _33 (Aug 5, 2006)

*New world record!*

SuperPI 1M score of 9 seconds

Coolaler................ grrrr


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 5, 2006)

I just got 36s

2500mhz oc (+500), and dual channel, but only at 266, i am in the middle of figuring out top oc and then working ram back up.

http://img.techpowerup.org/060805/36s superpi.jpg


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2006)

nice _33 30s wonder if i can get that w/ mine w/o modding chip


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

Just run the program on a friend of mine pc, and it took 10min to calculate 1M
System specs:
P4 3.2 skt 775
P5S800
512mb CL3
FX5200
ETC.

Is this a normal result for this computer?


----------



## magibeg (Aug 5, 2006)

not at all, my p4 at 3.4 does it in 38.... 37 if i shut everything down


----------



## pt (Aug 5, 2006)

he was browsing the Internet at the time i will try it shutting everything down


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 5, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> SuperPI 1M score of 9 seconds
> 
> Coolaler................ grrrr



Well, we now know what an Intel Conroe E6800 can do...



* As for the guy who did that? It's great,  but... nothing life altering either!

HEY, when you come down to it, in this field and any other? PERFORMANCE/SPEED = MONEY... & the supply must equal the demand for the masses!

(It is REALLY just monetary & timing advantages, + availability of product being equal to all, nothing you or anyone else couldn't do given superior hardware!)

E.G.-> Like usual, for a good stretch there? Only SOME folks had access to CONROES like reviewers etc.. 

(PLUS, he is from the orient (taiwan), & guess where CPU's & other microprocessor circuitry largely hails from? That's right - right over there! They have earlier shots @ the stuff than most do I would wager!)

APK

P.S.=> Yes, it takes some "saavy" to learn some tricks with hardware (@ some nutty levels too, "EE" stuff ALMOST (note InfraRed's VDroop mod, that to me, is fairly impressive for instance))

Also with software, & BIOS techniques, for more performance...

Still, it is nothing mind-blowing either, it can be learned & made current faster than other disciplines in this field imo @ least... apk


----------



## Boneface (Aug 5, 2006)

wooowhooo i dropped er down to 37s in 1m...lol


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

Boneface said:
			
		

> wooowhooo i dropped er down to 37s in 1m...lol


COOL, there is almost no diference between a 3000+ skt 754 overclocked to 2500mhz, and a 3000+ skt AM2 overcloked to 2500mhz too, nice, wich are your temps at 2500mhz?


----------



## breakfromyou (Aug 6, 2006)

my best = 29.531s 1M with my 4400+ at 2.8 GHz.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 6, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> COOL, there is almost no diference between a 3000+ skt 754 overclocked to 2500mhz, and a 3000+ skt AM2 overcloked to 2500mhz too, nice, wich are your temps at 2500mhz?




temps are at 25c idle dont know about full yet


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 6, 2006)

ok, check this out:

http://www.motormice.com/_images/p5wdh805@4ghz.JPG

that's only 2s faster than what i get, so i'm amped

my celeron 346 does it in 43-44s un oc'ed, so i'm wondering what's the big deal with getting the d805 to 4ghz if it didn't help that much, other than dual core

damnit, i pretty much just answered my question.  anways.... that's a 4ghz cpu and we're all right there!


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 6, 2006)

AMD architecture compared to the Intel architecture...it matters more than speed.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 6, 2006)

lol w/ a real cooler i could get that


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 6, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> AMD architecture compared to the Intel architecture...it matters more than speed.



Well, I come mostly out of the "Intel background" over my history w/ PC's, & this is ONLY my 2nd AMD architecture system!

(My last AMD one (K6-III @450mhz circa 1998) was not even REMOTELY like their stuff is today combined w/ NVidia NForce 4 stuff on the mobo)...

I like what I have been learning on this note, on AMD's architecture, on these forums... stuff I was COMPLETELY unaware of before, as I was using INTEL stuff, ONLY, for years (decade++ actually)!

Especially how HTT/LDT works, via a SINGLE controller for access to memory & other peripherals... 

* IMO @ least, it's pretty "genius" stuff & probably more efficient than "northbridge/southbridge" & possibly less costly to manufacture (1 controller vs. 2 etc.).

(That is, unless an Intel person can tell me different - I would like to hear an Intel person's side of things, especially w/ their latest-greatest stuff Pentium D - CONROE).

APK


----------



## pt (Aug 6, 2006)

AMD mobo are usually cheaper


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

my best ever!


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 7, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

>







OMFG Dude crank that thing up and show us whats up. i mean 21 sec at 1.6 GHZ *Solaris has a spasm and hits the floor.*


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is my best result until now:


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

Results until now:
TOP 3 owned by Intel  

Mikelopez - 19s - Intel Core 2 Duo E6300@3000mhz
gR3iF - 21s - Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Infrared - 27s - Intel Pentium 4 640@4880mhz
Lekamies - 29s - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2785mhz
breakfromyou - 29.531s - AMD ATHLON x2 4400+@2800mhz
tigger69 - 30.109s - Intel Pentium D930@4200mhz
_33 - 30.469 - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2856mhz
Alec§taar - 32s - AMD ATHLON 64x2 4800+@2761mhz
dccool879 - 35s - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2600mhz
PT  - 35.453S - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2500mhz
i_am_mustang_man - 36s AMD ATHLON 3200+@2500mhz
BoneFace - 37s - AMD ATHLON 3200+@2500mhz
magibeg - 38s - P4 550@3400mhz
cdawall - 1M - 40.812S - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2440mhz


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

*pt, I chopped 1 second off my times, see photos (new test run)*

pt,

New/Better score for me (new o/c today is why)!

*Super-Pi 1.4 std. mod (32 seconds):*






*Super-Pi SSE2 instruction set mod (31 seconds):*






*Super-Pi SSE3 instruction set mod (31 seconds):*








* BOTH the SSE2 &/or SSE3 instruction set show me @ 31 seconds, vs. 32 before...

APK

P.S.=> AND, the std. Super-Pi 1.4 mod version shows me @ 32 seconds now, vs. 33 before! apk


----------



## pt (Aug 7, 2006)

My bad, i was going to but 31 but i probabily made a mistake  

UPDATED
Mikelopez - 19s - Intel Core 2 Duo E6300@3000mhz
gR3iF - 21s - Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Infrared - 27s - Intel Pentium 4 640@4880mhz
Lekamies - 29s - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2785mhz
breakfromyou - 29.531s - AMD ATHLON x2 4400+@2800mhz
tigger69 - 30.109s - Intel Pentium D930@4200mhz
_33 - 30.469 - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2856mhz
Alec§taar - 31s - AMD ATHLON 64x2 4800+@2761mhz
dccool879 - 35s - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2600mhz
PT - 35.453S - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2500mhz
i_am_mustang_man - 36s AMD ATHLON 3200+@2500mhz
BoneFace - 37s - AMD ATHLON 3200+@2500mhz
magibeg - 38s - P4 550@3400mhz
cdawall - 1M - 40.812S - AMD ATHLON 3000+@2440mhz


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 7, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> My bad, i was going to but 31 but i probabily made a mistake



No, I think you had it RIGHT for last round of tests I did... new o/c here, faster still, & I quite literally SHAVED 1 second off my times from before!

APK


----------



## cdawall (Aug 7, 2006)

cut off somemore forgot to snap a shot on the actual screen here is overall though
edit 
that was almost a .5s shave w/ ram tweaks


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 7, 2006)

@ gR3iF

UNLEASH that hound!!!


----------



## mikelopez (Aug 7, 2006)

Check it out:


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

mikelopez said:
			
		

> Check it out:



19s... 
very good time on that E6300, but i still love my AMD


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry, gonna take more than a SPI score to impress me, its all you intel boys seem to whip out. Less SPI, and more relative performance tests eh?


----------



## pt (Aug 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Sorry, gonna take more than a SPI score to impress me, its all you intel boys seem to whip out. Less SPI, and more relative performance tests eh?


 
see the ScienceMark thread on my signature


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 8, 2006)

still not impressed. im not seeing anything that equates to any substantial real-world gain.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 8, 2006)

Got my conroe today 





@ mikelopez, updated your superpi version may give you better time 

Edit: 3.3Ghz Stock Air


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 8, 2006)

my conroe is running under intel speedstep so super pi was made with 2,4gig
afterwards the cpu goes to idle modus 1,6gig


atm i dont like to oc my cpu^^
i have no ln2 cooling so the 8seks from coolaler are out of reach and i dont want to loose warranty atm ^^
wait a week^^


----------



## JBolho (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, don't know if this is good or bad, judging from what i have seen so far i guess it's inside the average 
Vista sucks with overclocking and doesn't let my X2 (5200+ 2.6Ghz stock) go past 2.86Ghz (XP lets it go to at least 3Ghz) but i lack the pacience to go back to XP and so far this rig runs everything without problems.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow, you dug up a 2 year old thread. Its funny looking at the old scores from you tpu vetrans. btw jb there is a newer 1m superpi thread. Much newer.


----------

